# [compte-rendu] gentoo sur compaq presario c540ea 15.4"

## olivier elmekki

notebook presario c540ea (famille c500)

  Pas de problème majeur, le tout fonctionne bien avec quelques détours concernant le wifi et le son.

noyau utilisé:

2.6.19, gentoo sources

notebook: 

c540ea

mobo:

HP 30C6

cpu:

2x genuine intel T2060,  1.6 Ghz

ne pas oublier le support smp dans le kernel

chip graphique: 

mobile intel 945GM express 

driver xorg: i810

kernel: graphic support -> intel i810/815 support + Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/945G support

pci/ide:

82801G (ICH7 family) pci express

kernel: Intel PIIXn chipsets support

usb:

82801GB

kernel: uhci_hcd et ehci_hcd

carte ethernet:

realtek RTL8139/8210x

kernel: 8139too

lecteur/graveur dvd:

optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A

sata:

82801GBM/GHM

kernel: scsi + ahci + Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

chip audio:

82801G high definition audio controller

ne fonctionne pour moi qu'avec alsa-driver compilé hors kernel (version: 1.0.14_rc1)

make.conf:  ALSA_CARDS='hda-intel usb-audio' 

carte wifi:

broadcom 802.11b/g

le driver bcm43xx ne fonctionne pas chez moi. Bon résultats avec ndiswrapper ( 1.35 ici) et le driver bcmwl5

  Ce  driver se trouve  ici . (unzip -a sur le .exe, le driver se trouve dans DRIVER/)

----------

## d2_racing

Super comme post, comme ça on peut centraliser les infos d'un laptop dans un seul post  :Smile: 

----------

## mouser

Hi.

I wrote a post to installing and configuring Compaq Presario C540EA.

This is the link: link

It's in italian, but I think you haven't any problems to read commands output.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

